
The US economy has come to a standstill, satellite imagery shows - Element_
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/28/the-us-economy-has-come-to-a-standstill-satellite-imagery-shows.html
======
beenBoutIT
Curious how long this condition will persist with a grand total of zero
celebrity deaths worldwide and a relatively modest amount of deaths made up
primarily of people either elderly or suffering from comorbidities?

Meanwhile in just a few months (Oct 1, 2019 - Mar 21, 2020) the common flu has
quietly killed between 24,000-64,000 Americans.
[https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/preliminary-in-
season-e...](https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/preliminary-in-season-
estimates.htm)

------
naveen99
What does satellite imagery say about China ?

